# amber goo question



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Tilly is starting to leak a small amount of amber colored goo from her vulva. Its not like the amount shown of the Fiasco site, more like a thin string. Right now its dripping, its a constant string but not very long. The bottom part of it breaks off leaving about 2 inches left behind. Does this mean kidding is immanent? or that we still have a while/days to go? Today is her first due date according to my best guesstimation of when the gentleman I got her from said he saw her bred. She doesn't seem to be actively contracting(nothing in the 20 minutes or so I was out there a few minutes ago). Her udder has gotten slightly larger than it was the other day, still soft, not really hard like it would be if it were full to capacity. So what do you think? Tonight/early morning or days yet? I am sure you are getting tired of questions about this as yet unproductive doe but this is our first kidding.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: amger goo question*

probably more like tomorrow


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: amger goo question*

When this amber goo gets really long and thick your lookin at very soon! (big help huh)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: amger goo question*



> I am sure you are getting tired of questions about this as yet unproductive doe but this is our first kidding.


 don't worry about it ...we never get tired of questions ...the more the merrier ..... :wink: 
I wish we could predict... exactly the hour of kidding .. we have had them hang on and hang on.....driving us bonkers ...to where we were pulling our hair out.. :hair: some of us are bald...LOL just kidding.... :greengrin: ....we feel your torture in the waiting game...been there... :hug: :grouphug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: amger goo question*

never tired of questions.

So any progress yet?


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: amger goo question*

Ummmmm NOPE. I am about ready to squeeze them out. :hair: :hair: :hair: :hair:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: amger goo question*

I hear ya..... :wink: :hair:


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: amger goo question*

tried the squeezing thing... didn't help much... :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: amger goo question*

Just how long does this amber colored goo continue to drip? It was gone earlier today but now its back. I hate not knowing the exact day and time. When I had my kids I made an appointment and had the baby a half hour later. Waiting is not one of my finer pionts.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: amger goo question*

I am one of those. I HATE surprises and I especially hate waiting for babies. 5 months is a LONG time. Especially when I do a pregnancy test at 30 days, so I KNOW when they are supposed to be here - gosh - and for you not even knowing - you poor poor thing!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: amger goo question*

The more questions the better! This discharge you are seeing can continue for a few days before she actually gets down to business. The moment you can sense that something is just "not right" with her attitude and demeanor, thats when she'll be ready.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: amger goo question*

She has not made a sound in 3 weeks, thats totally abnormal. Shes usually the loudest and most obnoxious goat I have. She hangs out with her best buddy all the time, seems they are inseparable lately. Her buddy even does the wall climbing for her.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: amger goo question*



> tried the squeezing thing... didn't help much...


 :ROFL:


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Well the amber goo was gone again this morning. I have been keeping a close eye on her since I am home from work due to a chronic injury. Got a cortisone shot in my shoulder joint for supposed bursitis and now my shoulder is somewhat frozen. Unable to move it more than a couple inches with out severe pain and stiffness. I have had these shots before and never had a problem. 

I will keep checking every few hours to see if it returns. I can still the kids moving around a bit so I guess that's a good sign.

Is there anything I need to do if it keeps disappearing?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Nope, nothing you can do....except watch and wait. Hope your shoulder gets better soon....watching a doe when it's cold outside is awful on the joints :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am sorry you are in pain...I pray you get better real soon.... :hug:


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Well this afternoon was different. Still no more goo but she has what looks like dried blood on her vulva. She was all the way across the pen when I went out to check on her. When she saw me she came running as fast as she could maaaaaing her head off. This girl has not uttered a single maa in 3 weeks and now shes hollering like she did before. She also doesn't look as big as she was, its like she shrunk. Udder is still the same size and healing very well. Even the thumb looked smaller.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Did you check the pasture for a kid (possibly a dead one if you didnt hear it crying) or any signs of one? - that doesnt sound right :scratch:


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

We checked everywhere as thats what we thought. There was nothing there. No dogs have been in there either. Checked the goat house and all around the fence line, nothing there either. The amount of dried blood was just a small amount but it was different. This doe is driving me nuts and I figure thats contributing to my pain, all the worrying about her.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

If she looks different to you, those kids have dropped into position, hopefully she starts making progress in the next day or so. The discharge you saw was likely her mucous plug....some does will lose theirs anywhere from a week and a half to the day before delivery.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

liz said:


> If she looks different to you, those kids have dropped into position, hopefully she starts making progress in the next day or so. The discharge you saw was likely her mucous plug....some does will lose theirs anywhere from a week and a half to the day before delivery.


She had a whitish/clear discharge almost a month ago, then the amber looking stuff for the past week.

Anyone have any wigs they want to part with :hair: :hair: :hair: :hair:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

My 2 does have 2 weeks to go yet and the one had a whitish sticky discharge 2 weeks ago....since the vaginal opning is a mucous membrane it is "normal" for some discharge at certain times...it's a natural way to keep things clean. The snotty looking stuff from your doe could have been a clean out type thing that preceded the mucous plug :shrug: 

The amber colored goo associated with imminent delivery will be a lot different than what you have seen on her, and it will be a continuous rope that just keeps flowing, some does will do this and others won't.....they just start pushing kids out with no warning.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

OK. Everything is so confusing. I am going out to check her again in a few minutes. Hoping against the wind that something will have changed.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Blah, this doe is really holding to the does code of honor. :GAAH:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I hope I didn't cause too much confusion. :hug: It's really difficult to say how a doe that isn't mine will act before delivery, I know how my girls are and what I can expect to see from each one....and they are all very different as well. Not knowing your doe personally, it's extremely hard to say how she will be when it is her time.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

well the trickle of amber goo is back. Her vulva looks weird and the whole area is moving. I feel what feels like fingers moving in her tail head. Her ligs are not there, at least I can't feel them. She is not getting up to poop but rather pooping where she lays. She will get up if I tell her to though. She pooped like 4x and peed once when I told her to get up. She stood there for like 5 minutes, pawed the ground a couple times, and laid back down to chew her cud. Shes looking and biting on her belly a lot. Her belly is so big when shes laying down that I had to scratch her neck cause she couldn't reach it when she had an itch. There are still babies in there cause I saw one kick. Shes just taking her own sweet time and making sure she has that Code Of Honor down pat. 

The togg was in there with her and didn't get up when I came in, usually the togg leaves after I enter. She didn't even move an inch. Shes been making a nest in the shavings all week and shes not due til April. Do you think Tilly is holding out for her?


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

OK I went and checked my notes again. It looks like we have another due date or 3/2/09 since 2/22/09 has come and gone. IF by some chance she delivers later than this, I have the buck that bred her and this date could be who knows when in 09. :hair: :hair: :hair: 

I am off on medical leave for the next few weeks or months so I will have plenty of time to watch her.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Is that date going by 145 days or 150 days? Good thing you'll be home to watch her, though just be sure you get healthy doing it! :hug:


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Both dates I had were/are going by 150 days. I used the gestation calculator on Fiasco farms.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

She can still deliver up to 160...rare but it can happen. As of the 22nd she would be on 153 today, so there is still a couple days yet, most don't go beyond 155 and it's good that you do have a second date to go by....less pulling out hair :wink: if you have any left.


----------

